# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Свами

## madhava-murari.das

Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Махарадж



Присоединился к Движению Сознания Кришны в 1972 году в возрасте пятнадцати лет. Будучи еще ребенком, работал в саду своего отца и косил газоны, чтобы заработать немного денег на книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Спустя год, в феврале-марте 1973 года, он уже помогал в служении Туласи деви, оставаясь в храме с пятницы вечера до понедельника утра, когда нужно было идти в школу. Уже 28 мая 1973 года Махарадж полностью присоединился к преданным, путешествуя с группой Санкиртаны Радха Дамодара.
9 июля 1974 года в Сан Франциско Шрила Прабхупада дал ему первую инициацию, а спустя год, во время Ратха-ятры в Чикаго - вторую. 
С 1994 по 1996 год Махарадж жил во Вриндаване в ашраме Кришна Баларам Мандира. В 1996 году впервые посетил Россию, и там же, в августе 2001 года получил санньясу от Е.С Ниранджана Свами. Всё это время он строго следовал целибату, в совершенстве изучил санскрит, хинди и бенгали.
Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Свами является признанным знатоком ведической философии, знает наизусть Бхагавад-Гиту и многие другие Ведические писания.

Все лекции Махараджа по ссылке:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5WRSuvne5mRu/BVMS

Группа в сообществе Вконтакте:
http://vk.com/bvms108

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Обязательные требования для желающих стать учениками Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхавы Свами
(23 ноября 2015)

(помимо установленных Национальным советом ЦОСКР)

1. Полный (сухой) пост на каждый Экадаши;
2. Ночное бдение на каждый Экадаши;
3. Ежедневное заполнение таблицы садханы на сайте Махараджа. Кандидатам оформляется интернет-ссылка в Гугл.формах, где они могут вводить данные по садхане. Запросы отправляйте секретарю (http://vk.com/mmdgkg m.murari.gkg@gmail.com);
4. Кандидаты в ученики женского пола должны состоять в браке либо по крайней мере стабильно встречаться с кем-либо, за кого они в скором времени выйдут замуж.

Кандидаты в ученики ДОЛЖНЫ поститься и совершать бдение в Экадаши, следуя по стопам своего гуру. Это ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНОЕ требование для того, чтобы быть кандидатом. Если человек не может поститься и совершать ночное бдение в Экадаши, он должен быть кандидатом в ученики другого гуру, вот и все. Больше условий нет.

Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Свами
Мадхава Мурари дас, переводчик и секретарь

English:
They MUST do fasting and vigil on ekadasi following in the footsteps of their guru. IT’s A MUST for their aspiration, If they can’t do fasting and Vigil, then they must aspire from another guru, that’s all. The Asprants (if they are female) should be married or at the very least going steady with someone who’ll they’ll marry soon as that’s important
my terms are fasting and all night vigil on ekadasi and sadhana chart and marriage for ladies. Nothing else really

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Вопрос: Не делает ли Махарадж скидку в обязательности соблюдения этих двух пунктов для матаджи (желающих стать кандидатом в ученики) во время беременности и кормления грудью? Спасибо за разъяснения?? 
"1. Полный (сухой) пост на каждый Экадаши; 
2. Ночное бдение на каждый Экадаши;" 

Ответ Махараджа: 

Ночное бдение в этом случае можно совершать до полуночи. Поститься можно в любой ситуации; в Хари Бхакти Виласе говорится, что женщинам следует поститься даже в так называемые "критические дни". Для тех, кто не постится, нормально поститься на зернобобовые. Согласно Хари Бхакти Виласе, фрукты, молоко, йогурт и топленое масло гхи не прерывают пост. Об этом можно прочитать в русских переводах материалов касающихся Экадаши. Так что у нее нет оправданий. Она может делать все это, пока есть сила воли. Так что я не говорю о том, что она должна поститься на сухую в Экадаши в течение 1,5 лет (период грудного вскармливания). По истечении этого времени ей нужно держать сухой пост на Экадаши и, совершая ночное бдение всю ночь, подавать окружающим хороший пример. 

english: 

vigil can be done by her up to midnight. HBV says a lady should do fasting even while menstuating, likely it can be done anyway. Fasting from grains and beans is ok, ‘as HBV says’ (for non fasters) fruits milk, yoghurt, ghee does not wane a fast” you can see in the russian files. So She has no excuses. she can do it as long as the willpower is there. 

so I’m not talking about nirjal fasting for her for 1.5 years, 

After that she should do nirjal fasting and set a good example for others by doing Vigil al the nightlong

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Дополнение от 27.11.2015: 

В Экадаши каждый должен читать минимум 25 кругов Харе Кришна махамантры. Ни о каких исключениях Шрила Прабхупада не говорил. В Хари Бхакти Виласе есть праманы. 
Все, в том числе женщины, кормящие своих детей грудью, в дни, когда Экадаши выпадает на любой день, кроме пятницы и субботы, должны бодрствовать по меньшей мере до полуночи. Когда Экадаши выпадает на пятницу и субботу, любому разумному человеку следует совершать ночное бдение. 
Скидок никому не будет. 

ENGLISH: 
[10:51:54] BVMSWAMI: EVERYBODY should chant a minimum of 25 rounds Sp didn’t say that there was any exceptions. Read the hbv on Ekadasi to get pramanams! 
[10:54:47] BVMSWAMI: Everybody including breastfeeding ladies have to stay up until at least midnight when Ekadasi happens to fall Sunday thru Thursday. yes and anyone reasonable should do vigil when ekadasi falls on Friday-saturday 
[10:55:12] BVMSWAMI: No discounts for anyone!

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Прамана:

Тамала Кришна. Мы слышали как-то, что в Экадаши планеты неблагоприятно расположены, и поэтому нужно нейтрализовать это влияние увеличением воспевания.
Прабхупада. (смеется) Нет, нет. Оно самое благоприятное. И воспевание становится эффективнее [обрыв записи] Да.
Тамала Кришна. Помню, однажды вы давали наставление, что всем инициированным вам ученикам следует повторять 25 кругов…
Прабхупада. Минимум.
Тамала Кришна. В этот день – минимум. Должны ли все мы следовать этому правилу в наших храмах?
Прабхупада. Мы шестнадцать кругов воспеваем.
Тамала Кришна. Нет, я имею в виду – в Экадаши.
Прабхупада. А, ну да. В Экадаши нужно просто воспевать. И ничем другим не заниматься. Нирджал.
Тамала Кришна. И никакой проповеди? Нужно ли им выходить проповедовать?
Прабхупада. Нет, это не для тех, кто проповедует. Те же, кто сидят без дела или же (смеется) [обрыв записи] …больше правил нет, просто проповедь. Проповедник – он такой возвышенный. Ему не нужно следовать каким-либо правилам. Но не воспринимайте это [дешево] (смеется) На самом деле это первоклассно – если человек занят проповедью. [обрыв записи] Это не я выдумал, это слова моего Гуру Махараджа, так что... Мадхаву Махараджа, когда он был брахмачари, звали Хаягривой. Ему нужно было куда-то пойти. Но он был болен. Гуру Махарадже сказали об этом: «Сегодня Экадаши, он не может питаться как обычно». И тогда Гуру Махараджа сказал: «Нет. Пусть сейчас же поест и отправляется».
Ревитанандана. На проповедь [обрыв записи]
Тамала Кришна. …Махараджа жертвовал всем ради проповеди.
Прабхупада. О да. [обрыв записи] Бон Махараджем он не был доволен, тот не был ни на что способен [обрыв записи]
(Шрила Прабхупада, утренняя прогулка, 5 июля 1975 г., Чикаго)

ENGLISH:
Tamala Krishna: Sometimes we have heard that ekadashi is a inauspicious alignment of the planets and therefore one has to counteract this inauspiciousness by more chanting. 

Prabhupada: (laughs) No, no. It is the most auspicious. And chanting is more effective. [break] Yes. 

Tamala Krishna: I remember you were instructing once that all of your initiated disciples should chant twenty-five rounds... 

Prabhupada: Minimum. 

Tamala Krishna: Minimum on this day. Is that a rule that we should all follow in our temples? 

Prabhupada: We are sixteen rounds. 

Tamala Krishna: No, I mean on ekadashi. 

Prabhupada: Oh yes. Ekadashi, simply you should chant. No other business. Nirjala. 

Tamala Krishna: No preaching work? Should they go out for preaching? 

Prabhupada: No, those who are preaching, not for them. Those who are sitting idle, or they... (laughter) [break] ...has no other regulation, simply preaching. A preacher is so exalted. He hasn't got to follow any regulation. But don't take it. (laughter) And actually if one is busy in preaching work, that is first-class. [break] ...not my manufactured word, my Guru Maharaja, that the... That Madhava Maharaja, when he was a brahmacari, his name was Hayagriva. So he was to go somewhere. So but he was sick. Guru Maharaja was informed that he was sick and "Today is ekadashi. He cannot take his regular meals." So Guru Maharaja said, "No. Let him take immediately meals and go." 

Revatinandana: For preaching. [break] 

Tamala Krishna: ...Maharaja would sacrifice everything for preaching. 

Prabhupada: Oh yes. [break] He was not pleased with Bon Maharaja, He could not do anything. [break] 
(ACBSP. Morning Walk. 5th July 1975. Chichago)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Свами - 2015.12.25 - Ш.Б.4.21.28-29 (Москва, храм на Полежаевской)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

"Вопросы и ответы" by HH BVMS ISKCON Riga Latvia 2015.12.26.

----------


## madhava-murari.das

ШБ 4.9.57-62 by HH BVMS ISKCON Riga Latvia 2015.12.27.

----------


## madhava-murari.das

ФОТОГРАФИИ
Е.С. БВ Мадхава Махарадж:

В Марфино
(25 декабря 2015 г.)
http://vk.com/album-34359359_226148756

В Каунасе
(5 января 2016 г.)
http://vk.com/album-34359359_226553528

----------


## madhava-murari.das

"Вопросы и ответы" by HH BVMS ISKCON Riga Latvia 2015.12.30.

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Bhakti Visrambha Madhava Swami - 2015.12.31 ШБ

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Вечерняя новогодняя лекция (31 декабря 2015 г., Рига)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Bhakti Visrambha Madhava Swami - 2016.01.01 ШБ

----------


## madhava-murari.das

"Tulasi Workshop" (Обсуждение аспектов поклонения Туласи деви) HH BVMS ISKCON Riga Latvia 2016.01.01.

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Bhakti Visrambha Madhava Swami - 2016.01.02 ШБ

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Bhakti Visrambha Madhava Swami - 2016.01.03 ШБ

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Е.С. БВ Мадхава Махарадж на Вьяса Пудже Е.С. Ниранджаны Свами (3 января 2016 г., Рига)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Bhakti Visrambha Madhava Swami - 2016.01.04 ШБ

----------


## madhava-murari.das

2016.01.06 Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Махарадж (ответы на вопросы)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

2016.01.07 ШБ 5.3.15 Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Махарадж

----------


## madhava-murari.das

2016.01.07 Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Махарадж (ответы на вопросы)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

2016.01.08 ШБ 5.3.16-17 Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Махарадж

----------


## madhava-murari.das

2016.01.09 ШБ 5.3.18 Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Свами

----------


## madhava-murari.das

2016.01.10 ШБ 5.3.17-19 Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Свами

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Свами, ШБ 4.13.40, 19.01.2016 (храм Господа Джаганнатхи, Москва)

----------


## madhava-murari.das



----------


## madhava-murari.das



----------


## madhava-murari.das



----------


## madhava-murari.das



----------


## madhava-murari.das

Новые видео из Литвы (11-13 августа 2016)



"Вопросы и ответы" (Вильнюс, 11 августа)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

ШБ 4.11.30 (Вильнюс, 12 августа)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

ШБ 4.11.31 (Вильнюс, 13 августа)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

Ратха Ятра в Вильнюсе, 13 августа

----------


## madhava-murari.das

В палатке "Спроси монаха" (Вильнюс, 13 августа)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

ШБ 10.8.42 (Каунас, 14 августа 2016) - перевод на литовский

----------


## madhava-murari.das

БГ 11.55 (Каунас, 14 августа 2016) - перевод на литовский

----------


## madhava-murari.das

15 августа 2016 г., ШБ 10.8.43

----------


## madhava-murari.das

15 августа 2016 г., вечерняя программа в центре "Дварака" (Каунас, Литва)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

16 августа 2016 г., вечер, вопросы и ответы в Шауляе (Литва)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

17 августа 2016 г., ШБ 12.12.48, Шауляй (Литва)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

17 августа 2016 г., вечерняя программа в Шауляе (Литва)

----------


## madhava-murari.das

18 августа 2016 г., Баларам Пурнима в Шауляе (Литва)

----------


## m.murari.gkg

Летний Балтийский фестиваль 2016:

6 августа

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCYEs8IBTEA

7 августа

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5KmCKGobwU

9 августа

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm2q_SYr3j0

10 августа (ШБ 7.9.43)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpyXCFJOMlw

----------


## m.murari.gkg

Видеохроника проповеди Его Святейшества
Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхавы Свами

МОСКВА

BVMS-20Aug2016-Saturday program SB 12.12.48-Moscow Sri Jagannath Mandir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kjGXlBDizQ

с официального сайта: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0srIXGbWM1g

BVMS-21Aug2016-SB 4.24.64-Moscow Polezhaevskaya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96G7iW19x3A

с официального сайта: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGfKvAOhjgw

BVMS-21Aug2016-QaA-Moscow Polezhaevkaya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMbcAEuJCeI

с официального сайта: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTX0zZWVzxk

АЛТАЙСКИЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ

BVMS-23Aug2016-QaA-Altai festival
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvhflM9FfCc

BVMS-24Aug2016-Prabhupada katha-Altai festival
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4T3fj_32P8

BVMS-25Aug2016-QaA on Janmastami-Altai festival
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVE9BJs5aF4

BVMS-26Aug2016-QaA on SP App day-Altai festival
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BUwpEBTc9c

BVMS-27Aug2016-QaA-Altai festival
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i_L6RrWUd8

МОСКВА

BVMS-29Aug2016-Annada Ekadasi-Zhensky mir club, Moscow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtCcRzCmEfA

НИЖНИЙ НОВГОРОД

BVMS-30Aug2016-QaA evening-Nizhny Novgorod Chernigovskaya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG5yK7rrW6I

BVMS-31Aug2016-SB 3.33.6-Nizhny Novgorod Chernigovskaya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEo9Q_8bejg

BVMS-31Aug2016-QaA evening-Nizhny Novgorod Chernigovskaya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL4LTcQM9Q0

ВЛАДИМИР

BVMS-1Sept2016-QaA evening-Vladimir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdYvT06ZZ_M

BVMS-2Sept2016-QaA evening-Vladimir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDZcZw4XOOw

ТУЛА

BVMS-3Sept2016-QaA evening-Tula
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL-PkO9K_f8

BVMS-4Sept2016-SB 3.33.7-Tula
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uedRKeLw80

BVMS-4Sept2016-Sunday Program QaA-Tula
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nVvUYpJCz8

BVMS-5Sept2016-QaA evening-Tula
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTMFMThzfVs

ТВЕРЬ

BVMS-6Sept2016-QaA evening-Tver
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUWxtEfi4io

BVMS-7Sept2016-SB 6.11.24-Tver
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPpwxE0O2CY

BVMS-7Sept2016-QaA evening-Tver
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34CpzvrBS0w

МОСКВА

BVMS-8Sept2016-QaA evening-Marfino (Madhuvrata's house)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-1NaqTE2Do

BVMS-9Sept2016-QaA evening-Marfino (Madhuvrata s house)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iid4hZCJQNY

BVMS-10Sept2016-QaA on Radhastami-Moscow Polezhaevkaya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EWqcVFuuJU

BVMS-10Sept2016-SB SB 4.21.49-Moscow Sri Jagannath Mandir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp4p_HDkq_U

ФЕСТИВАЛЬ Садху Санга 2016 + нама-хатта в Невинномысске,
где Махарадж ответил на записки, на которые не хватило времени на фестивале

BVMS-12Sept2016-SB 1.9.33-Sadhu Sanga festival
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq8DK6SVa3s

BVMS-13Sept2016-SB 1.9.34-Sadhu Sanga festival
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg-eg5h-0Us

BVMS-14Sept2016-SB 1.9.35-Sadhu Sanga festival
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ujEsFYFqPw

BVMS-15Sept2016-SB 1.9.36-Sadhu Sanga festival
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjGPkgRAoVw

BVMS-16Sept2016-SB 1.9.37-Sadhu Sanga festival
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjY62uYPYo

BVMS-17Sept2016-SB 1.9.38-44-Sadhu Sanga festival
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FL_mKnVm4Y

BVMS-18Sept2016-QaA on Nama-hatta-Nevinnomyssk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4vjhPBrxG8

СТАВРОПОЛЬ

BVMS-19Sept2016-QaA-Stavropol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FJt55z-FjU

BVMS-20Sept2016-QaA-Stavropol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY0W1A45BQg

БЕЛАРУСЬ:

МИНСК

BVMS-21Sept2016-QaA-Minsk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIgTZZGK7sw

BVMS-22Sept2016-SB 4.8.16-Minsk (rus translation by Sarvagya das)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfom4UO22UY

BVMS-22Sept2016-QaA-Minsk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FziLI1vS67c

BVMS-23Sept2016-SB 4.8.17-19-Minsk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bytJbbJboRM

BVMS-23Sept2016-QaA-Minsk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaUMSnYAmJU

BVMS-24Sept2016-QaA-Minsk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBJOD5fMmLc

BVMS-25Sept2016-SB 4.8.21-Minsk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atZBNvi0YSU

ГРОДНО

BVMS-27Sept2016-QaA-Grodno
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks3xdwpLi-Y

BVMS-28Sept2016-QaA-Grodno
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw_jwKWaXew

BVMS-29Sept2016-QaA-Grodno
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJLaXGP9UH0

ГОМЕЛЬ

BVMS-30Sept2016-QaA-Gomel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grS8Ubg8R0M

BVMS-1Oct2016-QaA-Gomel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6UtX7r8pZw

BVMS-2Oct2016-BG 8.28 and QaA-Gomel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2CZuJCy8ko

BVMS-3Oct2016-QaA-Gomel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2vWj6dj6Vo

BVMS-4Oct2016-QaA-Gomel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85UZ0b34Ieg

----------


## m.murari.gkg

МОГИЛЕВ

BVMS-5Oct2016-QaA-Mogilyov 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifJlD3C3OVA 

BVMS-6Oct2016-QaA-Mogilyov 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGnSYUxLE2E 

BVMS-7Oct2016-QaA-Mogilyov 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI_-ax68VDc

ВИТЕБСК

BVMS-8Oct2016-QaA-Vitebsk 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhHtgYn9oAA 

BVMS-9Oct2016-BG 11.55 and QaA-Vitebsk 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKiI33-roP0 

BVMS-10Oct2016-QaA-Vitebsk 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPygLwbBCvQ 

BVMS-11Oct2016-SB 12.12.48 and QaA-Vitebsk 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp9ndwyE2zE

----------


## m.murari.gkg

МОСКВА
(12-13 октября 2016 г.)

BVMS-12Oct2016-QaA evening-Marfino Madhuvrata's house
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsYkOLrWaD8

BVMS-13Oct2016-QaA on Ekadasi-Zhensky mir club, Moscow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFCqKL9ZSAg

BVMS-13Oct2016-SB 4.25.24-Moscow Polezhaevskaya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njFeTFvaSLc

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие ученики и доброжелатели Его Святейшества Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхавы Свами и другие члены ИСККОН, пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прахупаде. 

Мы пишем вам с тяжелым сердцем. Как вы все знаете, Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Махарадж искренне и стабильно служил своему духовному учителю, Шриле Прабхупаде и обществу ИСККОН по всему миру в течение четырех десятилетий. Со времен его проповеди и служения в храмах Соединенных Штатов и Индии и до времен, когда он принял санньясу, чтобы еще больше посвятить свою жизнь миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, Махарадж всегда оставался примером верного и смиренного слуги Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады. 

Но сейчас под влиянием времени физическое и психологическое здоровье Махараджа пошатнулось. Мы от имени всего GBC приносим свои сердечные молитвы Господу за улучшение здоровья Махараджа. Материальный мир — это опасное место, и мы знаем, что даже очень старшие Вайшнавы порой переживают трудности, неожиданные болезни и другие препятствия в их служении. 

В случае с Махараджем, GBC обсудили между собой и с самим Махараджем его текущее состояние здоровья. Мы также приняли во внимание мнения врачей касательно того, что сейчас является лучшим для Махараджа и его служения в ИСККОН. В духе служения Махараджу, а также его ученикам, мы приняли решение, что на текущий момент ему стоит воздержаться от путешествий. Мы формально рекомендовали ему остановиться в одном из мест, Вриндаване или храме в Джуху, и больше никуда не ездить, кроме как в Дели для лечения. Во Вриндаване у Махараджа есть квартира-ашрам, где он может пребывать в мире и спокойствии. В Джуху лидеры храма вызвались позаботиться о Махарадже, когда бы он не приехал, на протяжении полугода или больше в году. 

Помимо этого, Махараджу в обозримом будущем запрещено давать лекции в храмах ИСККОН. Запрет на принятие новых учеников, наложенный на Махараджа в мае 2017 года, остается в силе на неопределенный срок. В понятие «неопределенный срок» мы вкладываем такой смысл, что на восстановление Махараджа может потребоваться долгое время. 

Также, поскольку Махарадж в настоящее время не может позаботиться о новых учениках, а также потому что ему в мае 2017 года было запрещено принимать новых учеников, все инициации, осуществленные после этой даты, аннулируются и не несут духовной ценности. Мы настоятельно рекомендуем тем преданным, кто принял инициацию у Махараджа после мая 2017 года, найти духовное прибежище у других многочисленных источников в ИСККОН. Мы советуем этим преданным, также как и ученикам Махараджа, принять прибежище и служить нашему Ачарье-основателю Шриле Прабхупаде и его обществу ИСККОН. Мы также советуем этим преданным принять необходимую им шикшу, руководство, ободрение и общение у продвинутых преданных, гуру и друзей внутри ИСККОН. И, само собой, мы знаем, что Господь Кришна всегда дает поддержку, помощь и защиту изнутри нашего сердца в виде чайтья-гуру.

В заключение, мы просим всех преданных ИСККОН молиться Господу Кришне, чтобы Он даровал Свою любящую защиту Бхакти Вишрамбхе Мадхаве Махараджу. Мы благодарим всех лидеров ИСККОН Вриндаван и ИСККОН Джуху за заботу о Махарадже. Мы просим всех преданных предложить их заботу, любовь и поддержку ученикам и последователям Махараджа, чтобы они могли беспрепятственно продолжать свое преданное служение, зная, что у них есть любовь и полная поддержка всего Вайшнавского общества ИСККОН. 

Харе Кришна.
От имени GBC, ваши слуги

Мадху Севита дас
Бхактивайбхава Свами
Рамай Свами
(Исполнительные комитет GBC)

----------


## Aniruddha das

СЛУХИ И ДОМЫСЛЫ УДАЛЕНЫ

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Хорошо, что удаляют слухи и домыслы  :smilies:  Плохо, что взамен не дают никакой информации, что неизбежно ведет к появлению новых слухов и домыслов  :umnik2:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Хорошо, что удаляют слухи и домыслы  Плохо, что взамен не дают никакой информации, что неизбежно ведет к появлению новых слухов и домыслов


вот именно)  :good:

----------

